# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Наше творчество

## Рамоновна

В этой теме предлагается выставлять АВТОРСКИЕ произведения
Стихи, прозу, музыку...........

----------


## Наташкин

Стишки про нас культработников, выставила их также у Лены Ильиной, обратилась к ней за помощью в написании сказки про культработников.

У нас разносторонняя работа
Сегодня бабушки, а завтра детвора,
Вот так и крутимся, мы целый день в заботах
Ведь это жизнь наша, а вовсе нее игра.
---------------
Жара иль снег, дождь или град,
Наш культработник как солдат,
И днем и ночью службу он несёт
Создаст уют и праздник проведет.

----------

Людмила Ивушка (10.09.2019)

----------


## Ivica

*Рамоновна*, Спасибо огромное за тему! Здесь, в нашем разделе культаботников так уютно, впрочем, как и абсолютно на ВСЕХ просторах форума, просто иногда хочется чем-то поделиться совсем в тесном кругу :Tender: 



> АВТОРСКИЕ произведения


Все культработники исключительно творческие люди, наверняка и картины пишут и вышивают и прочие шедевры творят мастерицы-рукодельницы, да и мастера тоже, у нас же и мужчины в культуре праздники создают! Выкладывайте, знакомте нас со своим творчеством. Так наше общение станет ещё интереснее и доверительнее.

МОЁ.
Готовлю счастье. Быстро. Вкусно.
Из добрых слов и блеска глаз.
Могу добавить лёгкой грусти,
Имею нежности запас.
Делюсь с любым. Рецепт проверен.
Ингредиенты все в меню.
На кухне настежь окна, двери,
Всех, кто заглянет – угощу!
(21.08.13.)

Маме.
( Ручиной Елизавете Осиповне)
Пока поезд дотащится с юга
В мой суровый берёзовый край,
Наревусь от души, как белуга-
Сердцу люб даже ветхий сарай.
Еду к маме в далёкое детство,
Где судьбы полотно я ткала,
Еду с юга на север погреться,
Ведь у мамы в достатке тепла.
Заплетёт она с лентой косицу,
Принарядится в свой сарафан,
И, увидев меня, прослезится:
"Вот и снова ты, доченька, к нам".
Не нужны маме дивные речи
И дары, что на юге куплю,
Только встречи, нечастые встречи,
И так редкое прежде: "Люблю..."
(25.06.2013)

----------

Shusteer (30.03.2019), КУЛЬТУРОЧКА (28.06.2016)

----------


## VanDerMade

*Ivica*, Светлана, у тебя супер-стихи!!! *"Готовлю счастье"*....обожаю такие красивые, образные "зарисовки"..., но на меня, в последние годы, крайне редко нападает подобное настроение-состояние-потребность излить на бумагу мысли и чувства. 
Чаще, вот такие простенькие экспромты возникают, как сегодня, на лыжной прогулке:

_Восьмого марта, вместо пьянки,
Вставай на лыжи, бери санки
По лесу с горочек кататься, 
Дышать весной, среди снегов.
Коль мы в Сибири, где морозы,
И в марте не цветут мимозы,
У нас свой повод улыбаться: 
На лыжах - будешь ты здоров!_
 :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********org/5170530m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/5114211m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ivica

> У нас свой повод улыбаться: 
> На лыжах - будешь ты здоров!


В здоровом теле-здоровый дух! Снег...у нас так давно его не было...

Дождь.
А дождь пошёл хозяином по крыше,
Привычно черепицу обстучав.
Удрали в норки две подружки мыши,
И пессимизм дал тут же стрекача.
Душа плескалась, каплями играя,
Почистив закоулочки свои,
Наивная, открытая такая,
Опять запела песню о любви.
А дожь ей вторил в ритме колыбельном,
Спокойствие в союзники призвав,
И лучшим к жизни приворотным зельем
Вдруг оказался запах свежих трав.

Утро.
А я люблю встречать рассветы,
Семейство спит, а я во двор
И жду румяного привета
Из-за виднеющихся гор.
Заря-молодка в юбке алой
По горизонту босиком
За белым облаком бежала
И целовалась с ним тайком.
Потом случайно обронила
Платок оранжевый с плеча...
Смущённо облако уплыло
От блеска первого луча.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...пессимизм дал тут же стрекача... Заря-молодка в юбке алой...


*Светлана*, какая ты молодец!  :Ok:  
Как я рада, что мне довелось познакомиться с тобой - супер-интересным и  позитивным человеком, который не только видит, чувствует, но и может красиво передать такие образы и эмоции!
 "Дождь" и "Утро" мне очень-очень понравились! Как ни странно, я не считаю себя фанатом поэзии (хотя сама, с 14-ти лет, чего-нибудь, да сочиняю периодически), но твои стихи, по-моему, не могут оставить равнодушными ни одного  человека.

Особенно импонирует твоё НАСТРОЕНИЕ в этих стихах. Для моего восприятия - это важно. Я не люблю "грустных поэтов"... 
Как-то довелось мне почитать сборник наших (бийских) авторов под названием "Провинциальные картины". Блиииин, там, как на подбор, была ТАКАЯ бледная нудятина, что мне сразу же захотелось им ответить:

*Всем "несчастным поэтам" посвящается* (мои размышления над "Провинциальными картинами")

Серые мысли,
Зелень тоски,
Ржавые гвозди
Из сгнившей доски...

Чей это мир?
Думаю, многих.
Богом забытый,
Иль просто убогий.

Вялые подвиги
Блёклых страстей,
Бледные потуги
Бездумных идей...

Чей это мир?
Наверное, многих,
Рода не помнящих,
Иль просто юродивых.

Вместо небесного - 
Цвет простокваши.
Золотого, багряного
Нет в мире вашем.

Пепельный, бежевый,
Дымчато-жёлтый...
Тоже цвета,
Но от них мало толку!

Беден ваш мир,
Ярких красок не зная.
О том пожалеете вы,
Умирая.

******

----------


## Ivica

> Вместо небесного - 
> Цвет простокваши.
> Золотого, багряного
> Нет в мире вашем.


Ну, ты, как Маяковский слова роняешь :Ok:  Мне очень понравилось!



> Я не люблю "грустных поэтов"...


Обожаю сочинять в дождь, когда грусть лёгкая, обволакивающая. Но специально для таких оптимистов, как ты:
Приметы.
Я не верю в плохие приметы,
Даже если разбилось стекло,
Даже если кота заприметил
С шерстью, как у вороны крыло,
Если тухнет свеча у иконы,
Если кто-то на встречу с ведром,
С безнадёжно пустым, а не полным,
Я шагаю всегда напролом.

Вот таким уродился счастливым,
И хорошее всё, как магнит
Прилипает ко мне торопливо
И покинуть, совсем не спешит.
И зовусь я счастливчик фортуны,
И завидую сам я себе,
Когда вижу, как в отблеске лунном
Звёздный луч серебрит руку мне.

Я не верю в плохие приметы,
Даже если не с той ноги встал,
И рассыпана соль на паркете,
Или филин в окно прокричал,
Или каркают тучей вороны,
Или пёс вдруг тоскливо завыл,
Ни беда и ни лихо не тронут,
Это я так когда-то решил.

Я не верю в плохие приметы,
Как кузнец своё счастье кую,
Улыбаясь зимою и летом
Оттого, что живу и люблю.
И шагаю по лужам с восторгом,
Оптимизм – вечный мой антураж,
Серой осени грусти аккорды
Напеваю, как свадебный марш.

----------

Леди N (08.04.2020)

----------


## Ivica

Весна, середина апреля. У нас завтра празднуется день особождения посёлка, и уже майское настроение...
Две девчушки.

Две девчушки – сиротинки
После ужасов войны
Шли, качаясь, как тростинки,
Дом, пытаясь свой найти.
По дороге длинной, пыльной
Кто в телеге, кто пешком,
Кто с фронтов, а кто из тыла
Возвращался в отчий дом.
45-й. Май. Победа.
Но в глазах у баб вопрос:
«Что же мне вдовою делать?
Ребятишек целый воз!»
Измождённые старухи,
Уцелевшие деды…
Как же выдюжить в разруху
После ужасов войны?
Две девчушки – сиротинки
Отдыхали по пути.
-Ой, послушай – ка, Иринка,
Кто-то там, в траве пищит!
Словно брошенный ребёнок
Громко плакал, мамку звал
Рыжий крохотный котёнок
Не мяукал, а пищал.
Услыхав, что кто-то рядом,
Он силёночки собрал,
Сиганул пять метров кряду
И в объятия попал.
Две девчушки улыбались,
Теребили уши, хвост,
А за платьице цеплялись
Коготки, и мокрый нос
Нюхал детские ладошки,
Язычок лицо лизал.
По спине скакали блошки,
Вдруг, котёнок замурчал.
Две девчушки враз притихли,
Будто слушали орган.
Вспоминался вечер тихий,
Мама, папа, брат Иван.
Рыжий кот на тёплой печке,
Чугунок горячих щей,
На верёвке у крылечка
Связка вяленых лещей.
И, сглотнув слюну девчушки,
Стали рыться в вещмешке,
Плесневелую горбушку
Отыскали в уголке.
У котёнка были силы
Сгрызть до крошечки её.
-Ешь, бедняга! Не хватило?
Мы найдём тебе ещё!
Две девчушки – сиротинки
Дружно за руки взялись,
Унося с собой в корзинке
Отыскавшуюся жизнь.

Сиреневый дождик.

Осыпает сиреневый дождик
Ветеранскую грудь в орденах.
Дед стоит на грибочек похожий,
Одиноко в душистых кустах.
Опираясь на палочку тяжко,
Он уставшие веки прикрыл.
Содрогнулся от приступа кашля
И слезу на траву уронил.
Не ходил ветеран к обелиску,
Не дойти уже, силы не те.
- Не обидятся, - думает,- близкие,
Да и Маша приснилась во сне.
Молодою лебёдушкой в косах,
С разнотравным купальским венком,
Поцелуи до солнышка в росах
И поход за заветным цветком.
А на утро на фронт повестка
И в бездонных озёрах-глазах
Было столько любви невесты,
Что почти незаметен был страх.
На коротких привалах, уставший,
Засыпая почти на ходу,
Он писал: «Дорогая Маша,
Я вернусь и тебя обниму.
А дела замечательно наши – 
Фрицев бьём мы и в гриву и в хвост.
И боятся они рукопашной
И атаки «Ура!» в полный рост».
Он умалчивал лишь о потерях,
Видя смерти повсюду и кровь,
Он с упорством мальчишеским верил,
Что в войне побеждает любовь.
К кучерявым берёзкам и клёнам,
И к пшеничным несжатым полям,
К бело-жёлтым ромашковым склонам
И, конечно, к родным матерям.
Потому что у каждого в сердце,
Было столько к Отчизне любви,
Что хватало порой утереться
От усталости горстью земли.
Где-то там, на родимой сторонке
На коровах, а то на себе
Пашут бабы от взрывов воронки,
Семена подарив борозде.
Тоже верят, что нынче под осень
Возвернутся домой мужики
И в холодно-дождливую просинь
Будут в избах гореть огоньки.
Это братья, отцы и деды
Без прикрас и без всяких бравад
С тихой болью споют о победе
И о подвиге наших солдат.
Но четыре мучительных года
Не увидит он Машу свою,
Уцелеет из целого взвода
На высотке в неравном бою.
Разойдутся их встречные письма,
Треугольники страшной войны.
Пожелтеют, как старые листья,
Не найдут адресата, увы!
Душный госпиталь, белые стены,
Ощущение отсутствия ног,
Как ручей говорок бабы Лены:
«Потерпи, ты же сильный, сынок».
И в мозолях ладонь, как у мамы
Чёлку нежно со лба назад.
Эти няни врачуют раны,
Возрождая по новой солдат.
А лебёдушка Маша в отряде, 
Возвратившись с заданья, спала,
Прислонившись к берёзе с прикладом,
Будто снова тревоги ждала.
Они встретятся чудом в Берлине
На одной из больших площадей.
И останется тайной поныне
Притяжение силы людей.
Он с протезом, но лучше здоровых
На глазах изумлённых бойцов
В вихре вальса и снова и снова
Увлечёт под охапки цветов
Своё счастье по имени Маша,
А она всё шептала: «Живой…»,
И душистой сиренью украшен
Был их путь возвращенья домой.

Осыпает сиреневый дождик
Ветеранскую грудь в орденах.
Дед стоит на грибочек похожий,
Одиноко в душистых кустах.
Светит майское солнышко в небе,
Оторвавшийся шарик летит,
А в серванте горбушечка хлеба,
И сто граммов солдатских стоит.
[IMG]http://*********org/5290650m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Elena_privat (10.02.2018), Irenka-da (29.01.2018), Natali42 (07.04.2017), Алла и Александр (26.04.2016), вера денисенко (09.11.2016), КУЛЬТУРОЧКА (28.06.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020), ната58 (28.01.2018), Натник (12.04.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Ivica

В эту субботу, пока ждала сынишку с тренировки...

Субботняя радуга.
Какие встречи дарит жизнь порою
Обычным рядовым субботним днём…
Хотите, расскажу про двух героев,
Хотя не знаю даже их имён.
И ничего они не совершали
В тот самый героический момент,
А просто от дождя сюда вбежали
И, разрешите, сделаю акцент – 
ВБЕЖАЛА пара, очень пожилая,
В уютный магазинчик, где товар,
Был сплошь ориентирован для чая,
И потому клиент был млад и стар.
Огромный выбор пряников и тортов,
Зефира и печенья, и халвы,
И ребятня стояла здесь эскортом,
Чтоб взрослые «пустыми» не ушли.
И очередь гудела словно улей,
Ругая власть, и нужный дождь земле,
И вдруг я слышу тихое: «Роднуля,
Давай мы купим что-нибудь тебе?»
-Да нет, не нужно, дома есть коврижка,
Давай обсохнем просто пять минут,
Сними с меня, пожалуйста, пальтишко,
А то цветы нечаянно помну.
Мешала деду тросточка резная,
Но он так ловко справился с пальто,
И тут вдруг предложил: «Давай, родная,
Сегодня сходим вечером в кино».
Родная повернулась, три тюльпана
Она держала нежно у груди,
И капельки сдувая с целлофана,
С улыбкой говорила, что дожди – 
Есть благодать, пролившаяся людям,
И небесам, конечно, лучше знать,
И значит, с урожаем нынче будем,
И радугу пойдём сейчас встречать.
Дед расстегнул свой плащ, ища в кармане,
Наверно деньги, может быть очки,
И я увидела, как китель с орденами
Лелеют ветераны старики.
Отглажен и начищенный до блеска,
Всегда к параду мужества готов,
Ведь сколько им осталось – неизвестно,
Но меньше, чем стремительных боёв.
И продавец, высокий, стройный парень,
Достал с витрины с голубями торт.
И протянул его не ожидавшей паре:
-А это к чаю в ваш влюблённый порт.
Все хлопали буквально со слезами,
И мы их проводили всем гуртом,
Вы не поверите, но прямо над домами
Сияла в небе радуга мостом. 
[IMG]http://*********org/5324184m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Elena_privat (10.02.2018), Irenka-da (29.01.2018), Natali42 (07.04.2017), Shusteer (21.01.2017), Алла и Александр (26.04.2016), КУЛЬТУРОЧКА (28.06.2016), Натник (12.04.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Натник

*Ivica*, какая ты умница Света!!!! Душевные у тебя получаются  стихотворения! :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ivica*, 

Светочка, спасибо тебе! Слезы на глазах от твоих стихов!

----------


## Леди N

Ivica, каким же замечательным слогом Вы владеете!!! ПРОСТО ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНЫЙ ОТДЫХ- отдохновение души..когда стихи ВАШИ читаешь.. и ещё хочется...не все могут так!!! ЗНАЕТЕ, А ВЕДЬ МЕЖДУ ПРОЧИМ ГУНЬКА- АЛЁНА ВОРОБЬЕВА- ТОЖЕ МОЖЕТ- так, чтобы до мурашек......с п а с и б о!!! от всех непишущих- читающих!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!пишите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ещё....

----------


## Ivica

*Натник*,*Алла и Александр*, *Леди N*, девочки, спасибо вам за тёплые слова. Иногда так хочется поделиться в тесном кругу своими мыслями, чем-то очень сокровенным. Давно уже со слов мамы написала историю, которую она рассказывала мне несколько раз и всегда плакала. Я так и не показала ей до сих пор этих стихов, боюсь-распереживается.

Моей маме Елизавете Осиповне, пережившей голод войны в глухой северной деревне.
Гришкина каша.

Солнышко проклюнулось. Нынче боронили.
Заждалась земелька, ой, как заждалась!
Да дожди коварные лили всё и лили.
Словно небо синее выплакалось всласть.
Есть хотелось очень. Как всегда, до рези.
Уж скорей в лугах бы лебеда пошла.
Лизка о шанёжках, щах горячих грезит,
Сколько б хлеба чёрного съесть она смогла.
А в избе-то тихо. Старшие в колхозе,
Тятя, видно, лапти новые плетёт.
Эх, поклон нижайший матушке-берёзе!
Вот и есть обувка, скоро сок пойдёт.
А в Крыму, наверно, счас цветут деревья,
Но из Севастополя писем нет давно.
Мама плачет вечером, Лизка же уверена,
Что живой братишка Пашка всё равно.
Лизке семь годочков, и она хозяйка – 
Подмести, прибраться, печку истопить.
Вот вода согрелась. Девка, не зевай-ка,
Кипяточку вкусного с утреца попить.
На крылечко вышла, как весною пахнет!
По лучу бы солнца влезть на облака,
Босиком побегать по перинам ватным,
И пощекотать бы у луны бока.
Мама говорила, что есть Бог на небе,
Добрым помогает, сердится на злых.
Лизка помолилась о насущном хлебе,
И за тятю с мамой, за сестёр своих.
И прижавши к сердцу детские ручонки,
Горячо шептала, веря небесам,
Чтоб не приходили больше похоронки,
А пришла б победа, как пришла весна.
Тут на косогоре увидала Гришку,
Как это с работы отпустили вдруг?
Да еще несётся весело, вприпрыжку.
Гришка чуть постарше. Брат и лучший друг.
Дали Гришке каши пшённой, настоящей,
Целую тарелку, всем, кто боронил.
Он спешил к сестрёнке пулею летящей,
Не посмев дотронуться, хоть голодным был.
Каша пахла вкусно, пальцы обжигала,
Пар въедался в ноздри, и живот урчал.
«Только не попробовать», - мысль не отпускала
«Нет, лизни маленько»,  - голос прошептал.
И глаза зажмурив, он лизнул как кошка
«Господи! Как вкусно, ну не устоять.
Ну, еще разочек, ну еще немножко…
Нет! А как же Лизка?!» - бросился бежать.
Лизка обомлела и столбом застыла,
А потом, как в голос горько заревёт!
«Ты такой бессовестный! Мне всё видно было,
Я не буду кашу, ты лизал её!»
Гришка растерялся: «Да ты что, родная!
Ешь, давай, скорее – стынет на ветру».
Лизка пуще плачет: «Видела и знаю,
Ты лизал тарелку прямо на бегу».
Гришка уговаривал, умолял сестрёнку,
Видя слёзы брата, Лизка вдруг сдалась.
«А давай-ка вместе: ты с одной сторонки,
Я с другого краю, вот и вся напасть».
Уплетали кашу, над собой смеялись,
Облизали ложки, миску всю до дна.
- Ладно, побегу я, может, обыскались.
- Подожди-ка, Гришка, ты прости меня…
- Да чего там. Глупости. Завтра обещали
Из мучных остатков нам испечь коржи.
Прибегу и завтра, лишь бы только дали!
- Прибегай, я встречу, только… не лижи…
[IMG]http://*********org/5369270m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Elena_privat (10.02.2018), Irenka-da (29.01.2018), Алла и Александр (26.04.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020), Натник (12.04.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Натник

> Прибегай, я встречу, только… не лижи…


 :Ok: спасибо Света!! Живое, доброе  стихотворение, несмотря на то, что отражает тяжелый период в жизни вашей мамы....Беру в копилку себе, может когда прочитаю.. :Yes4:

----------


## гунька

> А ВЕДЬ МЕЖДУ ПРОЧИМ ГУНЬКА- АЛЁНА ВОРОБЬЕВА- ТОЖЕ МОЖЕТ- так, чтобы до мурашек.


Спасибо за добрые слова! Только я как-то стксняюсь....на всеобщее обозрение....не умею я профессионально...
Света, огромное спасибо тебе за твое творчество! очень душевно!!!!! Очень проникновенно!!!!!

----------


## Натник

> Только я как-то стксняюсь....на всеобщее обозрение....не умею я профессионально...


 :Nono: ну ты даешь, Аленка!!! не умеет она..профессионально....мы то знаем, что можешь!!! Так что, стесненья в сторону, и давай показывай, мы ждем!!! :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## Леди N

> Спасибо за добрые слова! Только я как-то стксняюсь....на всеобщее обозрение....не умею я профессионально...
> Света, огромное спасибо тебе за твое творчество! очень душевно!!!!! Очень проникновенно!!!!!


ЛЕН, КАК- ТО ГДЕ- ТО КАЖЕТСЯ НА "МЕЙЛЕ" ПРОЧЛА ВАШЕ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ МАМЕ (А ПОТОМ ЗАТЕРЯЛА)....И ВРЕМЯ УЖЕ ПРОШЛО...А Я ДО СИХ ПОР ПОМНЮ СВОИ ОЩУЩЕНИЯ ОТ ПРОЧТЕНИЯ......правда...

----------


## Ivica

> я как-то стксняюсь....на всеобщее обозрение....


Вот и я стеснялась=)))Алёна, поделись, пожалуйста. Любое творчество, идущее от сердца, всегда найдёт своего читателя.
А я, чтобы отвлечься немного от военной темы, предлагаю небольшой и лёгкий рассказик, опять же на реальных событиях от первого до последнего слова.
Безымянная собака.

Когда Дуська, маленькая симпатичная дворняжка-звоночек, в первом помёте привела шесть девочек, я ничуть не растерялась. «Раздадим!» – уверенно решила я и принялась обзванивать всех друзей и знакомых и размещать объявления в соцсетях и на специальном сайте. В ответ все друзья и знакомые с удовольствием ставили лайки, и на этом продвижение шести очаровательных сучек заканчивалось. Время шло. Моя изобретательность достигла последней степени ухищрения, а кое-где доходила и до прямого шантажа. Шестую девицу-красавицу я буквально заставила взять силой растерявшуюся пенсионерку, которая пришла к нам за  саженцем черемухи, а поскольку в Крыму это своего рода эксклюзив, то я, рискнув охаметь, твёрдо заявила, что черёмуха отдаётся даром, но исключительно с хвостатым питомцем. Пенсионерка не стала возражать, и так девица-красавица ещё у нас во дворе успела стать Заей. Я облегчённо вздохнула и поклялась больше не допускать таких милых моментов. Но, вероятно, Дуся не согласовала со мной свои планы. Не прошло и недели, как молодцеватые женихи лихо гавкали под нашей калиткою, приглашая подругу на прогулку. Дуся не смела им отказать. Ни капли, ни таблетки не сумели перебить её тяги к мужскому полу, и довольные кобели встречали её появление на улице радостным повизгиванием. Я в сердцах пригрозила ей: «Только попробуй! Всех утоплю!» Она невозмутимо улыбалась и ластилась к ногам.
31 августа я уехала на три дня к друзьям в Орджоникидзе. Восхитительный морской пейзаж и встреча с подругой детства привели меня в эйфорию, я отдыхала душой и телом, наслаждаясь солнцем, морем и крымским отборным вином. Телефонный звонок 1-го сентября ожидался обычным и новостным – как там дома. А дома ждал сюрприз. Вместо школьной линейки сын третьеклассник принимал роды у Дуськи. В этот раз щенков было всего трое, два мальчика и одна девочка. «Ну, одна, это не так страшно, -  решила я, - одну я как-нибудь пристрою, а пацанов заберут по-любому». Пацанов действительно забрали сразу обоих, едва им исполнился месяц, а вот оставшаяся подруга задержалась надолго. Дуська обучала её всем премудростям собачей жизни, вместе они бегали вдоль сетки и лаялись на пару с соседской Мухой, вместе кидались на непрошенных гостей, хватая их за штаны и вместе зарывали в малине кости, а потом искали их, как настоящие кладоискатели. Но время шло, объявление в интернете висело уже третий месяц, а не было даже ни одного звонка. Кастрюля каши, рассчитанная на Дуську и двух обнаглевших котов, улетала за два дня вместо привычных четырёх. Безымянная собака росла и уже отвоевала себе своё место в предбаннике. Мы заволновались. 
Я обожаю понедельники. Я обожаю любое начало, а уж начало трудовой недели с выходного, особенно. Выходной считается отличным, если удаётся побыть до обеда одной, привести мысли в порядок, написать пару стихов для души, а не под заказ сценарный материал и даже походить с тряпкой для пыли. В этот понедельник, проснувшись, как обычно раньше всех, я истово просила высшие силы помочь мне пристроить оставшуюся сучку, я обращалась с такой просьбой к небесам впервые. Каково же было моё удивление, когда в восемь вечера небеса меня услышали, и раздался звонок от некой Олечки. Она с интересом расспрашивала меня о подробностях интернетобъявления. Я честно призналась, что собака не волкодав, а плюгавенький дворовый звоночек, живущий не в доме и к тому же женского пола, за что и отдаётся с удовольствием ДАРОМ в добрые руки. Олечку устроило всё! Она только уточняла несколько раз, действительно ли собака уже умеет грозно гавкать и жить в будке во дворе. Я клятвенно её в этом заверила. Мы договорились, что щенка я привезу в воскресенье утром, когда поеду с сыном на тренировку, оставлю его на «Динамо» и дальше последую в указанное место. Я не верила своей удаче и, ложась спать, так же истово теперь уже благодарила высшие силы за такое быстрое реагирование. Каши мы уже не жалели и с удовольствием откармливали свою безымянную собаку. Не знаю почему, но имя никто ей так никакого и не дал, в обиходе просто называли малая, т.е. маленькая.
В воскресенье я встала раньше обычного, подняла мужа, мы заранее приготовили для собаки детский рюкзачок, который потом аккуратно положили в сумку и …поехали. Малая вела себя исключительно порядочно, за всю дорогу не издала ни звука. Через час мы были на месте. Созвонились с Олечкой. Я получила инструкции куда приехать, оставила сынишку и отправилась дальше. А дальше началось самое интересное. В нашем первом разговоре Олечка вскользь упомянула, что щенок нужен не ей, а её старенькой маме в поселок с известным названием, в котором нет скромных переселенческих домиков, как наш, а что ни хата, то дворец архитектуры. Я ещё тогда удивилась, зачем им в такой посёлок маленькая дворняжка? Туда бы московскую сторожевую хорошую, но дело ведь не моё. Старенькая мама в шикарной шубке, с прической и макияжем, лихо подрулила к остановке на новеньком «Матисе» и царственно кивнула мне головой, разрешая подойти к машине. Я мигом подскочила и распахнула дверь. Первое, что бросилось в глаза, огромный мешок из-под сахара на полу машины. «Это для чего?» – подозрительно спросила я. «Для собаки», - не моргнув глазом, ответила старенькая мама. «Мы же договаривались на звоночка», - робко пролепетала я, доставая из сумки через плечо маленький детский рюкзачок. «Ой, какая хорошенькая, - умилялась старенькая мама, - а она точно гавкает?» «Точно!», - заверила я и хотела захлопнуть дверь, но мама вдруг спохватилась: «Стойте! А примета?» И она судорожно начала открывать бардачок, доставать кошелёк, выворачивать карманы. Всё было тщетно, у старенькой мамы не оказалось за душой ни гроша. «Счас вернёт собаку», - мелькнула шальная мысль, но где-то в шубке мама умудрилась отыскать завалявшиеся сорок копеек и с радостью протянула их мне. Я схватила их, как хватают пачку долларов, и совсем уже было хлопнула дверью, но тут у мамы зазвонил телефон, и она сняла трубку, а уйти, не сказав: «До свидания!» я не могла. «Да-да, Олечка, не переживай, собачка уже у меня…нет, денег с собой не оказалось, ну, так получилось…всё хорошо…».  Мама растерянно смотрела на меня: «Вот, Олечка ругается, что денег я не взяла, что же делать?» «Да не надо мне никаких денег! – поспешно заверила я, - вы же дали мелочь, примета сработает – собачка приживётся», -  я всё-таки захлопнула дверь и ломанула на перекрёсток. Как назло, горел красный. Старенькая мама сдала назад и снова царственно кивнула. У меня похолодело всё внутри, я обречённо открыла дверцу машины. «Что же нам с деньгами делать? Олечка переживает, говорит, что не по-людски это». Я собрала волю в кулак и защебетала пташечкой о том, что опаздываю и мне надо бежать, и ни о каких деньгах не стоит беспокоиться. Мама не знала, что ей делать, а я знала. Когда загорелся желтый я рванула «по зебре», как спринтер на беговой. Но не успела я перевести дух на той стороне, как раздался телефонный звонок. Звонила Олечка. «Ой, Светочка, ну как же так? Мама такая старенькая и всё забывает, вы не обижайтесь на неё, пожалуйста. Подойдите к магазину «АТБ»  и подождите нас минут пять, мы вынесем вам деньги». Я впала в ступор. «Какие деньги? – взмолилась я, - мы же договаривались ДАРОМ! Добрые дела делаются от чистого сердца, а не за деньги. Лишь бы собачка пришлась ко двору!» Я уже не знала, что говорить дальше и съехала на то, что мне нужно бежать на «Динамо».  Но Олечка не сдавалась: «Конечно, придётся ко двору! Вы такой хороший человек, от вас очень позитивная энергетика идёт, ну, подождите нас, пожалуйста!» Но я была неумолима, и она как-то почувствовала это и с грустью сказала: «Спасибо вам за всё». У меня было такое ощущение, что я этим людям, как минимум помогла на пожаре, так она меня благодарила. Мне удалось отключить телефон, и я прибавила шаг. Но не тут-то было! Новый звонок был с незнакомого номера. Я сняла трубку. «Алло! Света, это Олин муж, если вы сейчас не возьмёте у нас деньги, мы вернём вам собаку!» Я не сдавалась, и Остапа несло: «Вы знаете, что родники добра не иссякают? Надо делать по велению сердца добрые поступки! И, в конце концов, у нас же с вами не коммерческая сделка, а уговор ДАРОМ в добрые руки».  Молодой человек обиделся: «Я тоже хочу стать для вас таким родником, нуууу, возьмите у нас денег…» Я вспомнила учебник по психологии, в котором говорилось, что отказываться от денег можно лишь до определённого момента, иначе, потом вообще никаких поступлений не будет. «Хорошо, я подожду вас ровно пять минут». Молодой человек был неординарной внешности, с длинными волосами, рассыпанными до плеч, смешной шапочке, надвинутой на лоб и интересной клетчатой куртке. Он, как нотацию выговаривал мне, что я потратила на них своё время и деньги на проезд, и они просто обязаны меня за это отблагодарить. Не принимая никаких возражений, он сунул в карман сумки 100 (!) гривен и улыбнувшись, высыпал мне на ладонь горсть леденцов: «Вы не переживайте. Вашей собачке будет у бабушки хорошо, там огромный двор, пусть бегает». Расставаясь, мы почти одновременно сказали друг другу: «Да не оскудеет рука дающего», улыбнулись и разошлись. На душе было тепло и сладко, как от разноцветных леденцов.
-------------------------------«»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»----------------------------------
После тренировки мы зашли в "секонд-хенд", и я на подаренные деньги купила два обалденных театральных костюма – рыцаря и гренадёра.
Когда мы проголосовали на Свободе на проходящий автобус по трассе, водитель внимательно посмотрев на меня и улыбнувшись, решительно протянул половину денег назад со словами: «Это вам, новогодний подарок!» Я вспоминала 1-е сентября в Орджоникидзе, когда отчетливо поняла, что не смогу утопить эту единственную девчонку в помёте, и, наверняка, эту собаку ждёт какая-то необыкновенная судьба, раз она дождалась, пока я уеду. 
[IMG]http://*********org/5320987m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irenka-da (27.01.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020)

----------


## Ivica

за 4 дня майских праздников нашлось время прибраться в письменном столе, полистать записи и тетради...

Рассвет.
Я усну под простынью берёзовой,
На ромашковом матрасе до утра,
Чтоб приветствовать зарю в купели розовой,
Чтобы крикнуть солнышку:  "Ура!"
Чтоб с травинки чистенькой, умытой
Капельку росы успеть поймать,
И словами нынче позабытыми-
С благодарности обычный день начать.
Окунусь в водицу молодильную-
Озеро прозрачное до дна,
И рубаху тканную, не стильную,
С вышивкой одену на себя.
Улыбнусь на все четыре стороны,
День шагнул, закончился рассвет.
И лучи за перистыми шторами
Так же улыбнуться мне в ответ.
[IMG]http://*********org/5389090m.jpg[/IMG]

Я и МИР.
Я вне времени и вне пространства,
В параллельных мирах во Вселенной,
Я в стихах и в напевах, и в танцах,
И в воде, и в каменьях нетленных.
Я в колосьях несжатого хлеба,
Я в травинке, измятой ботинком,
Я в лазури бескрайнего неба,
Я в дуге семицветной пылинка.
Я вулкана не спящего лава,
Я бескрайность цветочных просторов,
Глухомани недобрая слава
И краса беломорских узоров.
В крике чаек и ветра кадрили,
В отраженье берёз белолицых.
Мне когда-то давно подарили 
Этот мир, что бы в нём воплотиться.
[IMG]http://*********org/5381922m.jpg[/IMG]

Мой дом.
А дни летят, как будто в сутках стало
Гораздо меньшее количество часов,
Вот только солнышко любимое встречала,
И снова ночь накинула покров.
Горошком серебристым звёзды блещут,
Висит луна сбежавшим колобком,
Вздыхает дом сквозь паутинку трещин –
Не любит одиночества мой дом.
Теплом людей его согреты стены,
Он балован застольями друзей,
Как атрибут считает непременным
Заливистый, счастливый смех детей.
Он обожает запах ёлки новогодней,
Приятный шелест раздевания конфет,
Он без ремонта выдержал достойно
Пустой карман хозяев двадцать лет.
Он не скрипит уставшей половицей,
Не сыплет штукатурку с потолка,
Наверное, обидеть нас боится,
Но трещинки пошли уже слегка.
И в сильный дождь веранда тихо плачет,
Стеснительно, по капле по одной.
Из этих стен не вымоешь удачу,
Ведь наш уклад так любит Домовой.
Придёт под утро, волосы поправит
Любезно чай оставленный допьёт,
Как будто крылья на день нам расправит,
И в сердце доброту свою вдохнёт.
Пускай с комфортом и удобствами не очень,
Но понимаю, глядя я в окно,
На звёздно-лунную картину южной ночи –
Мы дышим с моим домом заодно.
[IMG]http://*********org/5437221m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irenka-da (27.01.2016), Алла и Александр (26.04.2016), КУЛЬТУРОЧКА (28.06.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*,

----------


## Ivica

ой, Ирина Викторовна, вам спасибо за открытку и за то, что просто почитали...так иногда хочется счастьем делиться, тихо так, поэтически, как с природой...

----------


## Шура Шурина

Девочки, тоже хочу поделиться стихами. Делала поздравление коллеге на юбилей от разных поэтов (ну, как-будто это они ее поздравляют :)) Мы подарили ей дорсанваль (это такой массажер для красоты, для роста волос, разглаживания морщин и т.д.), поэтому стихи немного специфичные, но можно ведь и переделать;) Сильно не ругайте, на звание не претендую, так, шуточное поздравление, не больше

Анна Ахматова
Сжала руки под черной вуалью…
Почему я сегодня грустна?
Потому что теперь  «дарсонваля»
Мне в руках не держать никогда.
Присмотрела его в магазине,
И пришла, напевая мотив,
А ушла в совершенном унынье
Массажер приобрел коллектив.
Как забуду? Иду я, шатаясь,
(Искривился мучительно рот)
Впереди же, земли не касаясь,
Кто-то весело сверток несет.
Так беспомощно грудь холодеет,
И в глазах моих тихий укор…
А вопрос  на поверхности реет –
Ну зачем этот ей массажер?
Совершенству к чему «Совершенство»?
Так прекрасна и полна огня,
Для любого мужчины блаженство –
Все в отличие, блин, от меня!
Стать красивой мечтанье разбито,
А в душе навсегда холода!
От угрей, от морщин, целлюлита
Не избавлюсь теперь никогда.
Буду сплошь алопецной и бледной
И вуаль уже больше не снять,
Потому что не гоже поэту
Кожей дряблой и лысой сверкать.
Задыхаясь, я крикнула: «Инна!
Ну отдай, ты и так хороша!».
А в ответ, со спокойной улыбкой
Прозвучало: «Все, Аннушка, ша!
Ты давай, напиши еще строчку
С голосистою музой своей,
Накати на кого-нибудь бочку…
А сегодня стаканчик налей!»
Я от зависти черной дурея
Вновь мучительно кривлю свой рот –
С каждым годом она хорошеет,
Ну, а я все бегу до ворот.

Александр Блок
Июльским томным душным вечером
Горячий воздух дик и глух,
И вновь поэту делать нечего,
Царит тлетворный праздный дух.
Я мыслил стать уже прозаиком,
Ведь нету музы все равно!
Вдруг вижу – здание с мозаикой,
А в нем красивое окно.
И там (хоть час и не назначенный,
Но встало все в душе колом)
Девичий стан, шелками схваченный
Сидит изящно за столом.
А рядом с ней за круглым столиком
Коллеги сонные торчат,
И телефоны, корчась в коликах,
Звонят, звонят, звонят, звонят...
Я, странным чувством зачарованный
На подоконник тихо влез.
На клумбу, мятую подковами,
Смотрел через дорогу лес.
О ты, о лучшая из женщин,
(Вернулся вдруг ко мне талант)
Сверкаешь ты сияньем вещим,
Как будто редкостный брильянт!
В моей душе опять сокровище,
И ключ поручен только мне!
Напьюсь сегодня, как чудовище,
А завтра снова я … в окне!

Александр Сергеевич Пушкин
Я встретил Вас и все былое
Воскресло из небытия.
Июль, и тот горшок с алоэ,
Что вам принес в подарок я.
Ваш юбилей и вы со мною
В моих мечтах, потом, зимой…
И черепки горшка с алоэ
Об лоб расколотого мой.
И возопил тут глас могучий
В душе повергнутой моей:
«Не мог найти цветок покруче
На юной девы юбилей?!
Алоэ! Фи! У них на даче
Растет и свекла, и салат,
И кабачок такой удачный,
И даже фиги, говорят!»
И я прозрел. Ну что Вам Пушкин?
Вам, высшей точке бытия!
И вытирая лоб подушкой
Пошел искать тюльпаны я.
Я плачу. Если же Ваш Саша
Вам безразличен до сих пор,
То знайте: Инна, вы всех краше
И кончим этот разговор!
Поздравлю просто с Днем рожденья!
И пусть для Вас воскреснет вновь
И Божество, и вдохновенье,
И жизнь, и слезы, и любовь!

----------


## VanDerMade

Света, давно я не заходила в эту тему, но вот создался симбиоз свободного времени и лирического настроения - всё перечитала. В ВОСТОРГЕ!!! :Ok: 
За вот это - отдельное спасибо (про "Приметы"- будто про меня, а почему ты написала от мужского лица?):




> ...
> Вот таким уродился счастливым,
> И хорошее всё, как магнит
> Прилипает ко мне торопливо
> И покинуть, совсем не спешит....

----------


## Ivica

> а почему ты написала от мужского лица?):


Да я и не планирую никогда конкретно, как-то само пишется от кого хочется=)))Даже есть от будущего поколения. Мне очень дорого это стихотворение. Писала я его по просьбе бывшей воспитательницы сына, которая учавствовала в конкурсе "Воспитатель года" пару лет назад. У них было задание составить обращение к родителям, а чего и как-вольная фатназия. Села я его писать и вдруг вспомнился  самый сложный момент своей жизни, когда уже далеко не в юном возрасте судьба подарила мне возможность стать мамой в третий раз, и весь мир был против меня тогда, но мы с сынишкой выстояли, мы смогли...

Обращение.
Позволь мне, мамочка, родиться,
Не слушай мнения других.
Позволь той самой синей птице
Крылом коснуться плеч твоих.
Ещё когда я только в лоне,
Ты разговаривай со мной,
Прикладывай свои ладони
И колыбельки на ночь пой.
Вставай на зорьке рано-рано,
Навстречу будущему дню,
Я улыбнусь с тобою, мама, 
Тихонько пяточкой толкну.
И ветер тёплый нас обнимет
И поцелует первый луч,
А может дождь – проказник хлынет
Из кудреватых сизых туч.
Смотри на спелые колосья,
На пёстрых бабочек, шмелей,
Когда в окошко стукнет осень,
Мы вдаль проводим журавлей.
Мы будем снегом восхищаться – 
Он так умеет танцевать!
Привыкни, мама, улыбаться,
И без боязни будешь ждать
Свой лучший день, когда в родзале
Сначала писк потом и рёв,
Потом отчётливо сказали:
«Всё хорошо. Малыш здоров!»
Пускай за мной приедет папа,
Он целовал животик твой,
Хотя будил порою храпом,
Но этот храп такой родной.
Не надо горы распашонок,
Мячей и кукол и машин,
Вещей так много, а ребёнок
Бывает среди них один.
Берите чаще из кроватки,
Мне очень важно ощутить
Молочный мамин запах сладкий – 
Мою связующую нить.
Не бойтесь выплеснуть эмоций,
Затискать или заласкать.
Не надо мерить сколько порций 
Любви положено отдать.
Везите к бабушке и деду!
Там сказки добрые живут,
И обязательно к обеду
Запреты мамины дают.
Не бойтесь, если на дороге
Я разобью случайно нос,
Я твёрдо встану САМ на ноги,
Уже до этого дорос!
А вот пошли и приставанья:
Куда? Зачем и почему?
Конечно это испытанье,
Но вы готовились к нему.
Купите правильные книжки!
Конструктор, краски, пластилин.
Вот это нужно ребятишкам,
Но не компьютер же один!
И как бы ни было вам туго,
Не оставляйте на «потом»,
Купите искреннего друга
С усами, лапами, хвостом.
Давайте всей семьёй на море
Свой летний отпуск проведём.
Или с палаткой можно в горы,
Чудес-то ведь полно кругом!
Да разве я и сам не чудо?
Спасибо, мама с папой, вам,
Вы – замечательные люди,
Прислушайтесь к моим словам!
[IMG]http://*********org/5480494m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Алла и Александр (26.04.2016), Зарница (01.02.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Ivica

Родилось вот утречком, глядя в окно...

Серенькое утро.
Серое солнце пыталось пробиться
Сквозь серые тучи сереньким днём,
Мелькали за окнами серые лица,
И серые мысли отталкивал дом.
Они копошились в мозгу серой массы,
Спешащей  с утра ручейком кто куда,
Попытки мои оказались напрасны
Найти восхищенье от этого дня.
Никто не увидел в мышином окрасе
Дыхание жизни за толщей свинца,
И серенький пепел бывает прекрасен,
Если твой мост догорел до конца.
И даже травинки, прибитые пылью,
Скрывают в себе РАЗНОЦВЕТНЫЙ мирок,
За каждой спиной есть уснувшие крылья,
Они раскрываются именно в срок.
Потом показались на улице дети –
Последние, трудные школьные дни,
Наверно, им что-то особое светит,
И красок секрет знают только они.
И мягко, как в мультиках, всё разноцветье
На взрослых обрушилось, серость поправ,
Когда мы научимся счастью, как дети – 
Тогда и оно постучится с утра.
[IMG]http://*********org/5503727m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Леди N (08.04.2020)

----------


## Ivica

*Рамоновна*, прочитала про ваш дуб в теме "Скорая помощь" и вспомнила, что где-то есть у меня про такой дуб стихотворение:

Последняя осень.
В рыжем отблеске солнца,
Как старик  бородой,
Дуб, склонившись к оконцу,
Тряс пожухлой листвой.
Ветки, словно как плечи
Мелко – мелко дрожат.
Что ты вспомнил под вечер,
Старый бравый солдат?
Не пристало мудрейшим
Девкой мокнуть от слёз.
Что же ждать от нежнейших
Полуголых берёз?
Расскажи им стыдливым
О былых временах,
Когда стройный, красивый,
С ярой силой в ветвях,
Ты стоял на пригорке,
Слушал песнь ветерка,
В белоснежных оборках
Плыли вдаль облака.
Словно мамины руки
Грело солнце тебя,
Засыпал ты под звуки
Проливного дождя.
Видел годы лихие
И безумство людей,
Когда войны шальные
Забирали детей.
Обожжённые пашни,
Пепелища домов…
Но не видел ты краше
Предрассветных лугов.
Не слыхал, что есть где-то
Говорливей ручей,
И любовью согретый, 
ТАК  поёт соловей.
И под старой корою
Расправлялась душа,
Когда плыл над рекою,
Как туман, не спеша,
С чистотою хрустальной
Деревенский мотив
О просторах бескрайних
Колосящихся нив.
И об ивушке гибкой,
И про клин журавлей.
Ты же видел улыбки
Тех счастливых людей!
Не пристало мудрейшим
На закате грустить,
Есть же способ вернейший
Свою боль отпустить.
Надо вспомнить, что будет
Завтра новый рассвет,
Пусть душа приголубит
Память прожитых лет,
Пусть свернётся, как кошка
Светлой грусти пора.
Ну, не плачь же в окошко,
Подожди до утра.
[IMG]http://*********org/5557255m.jpg[/IMG]

А пока искала про дуб попались мои поездные зарисовки с юга на север:

Классика жанра.
Катился поезд ночью длинной,
Везя привычным багажом,
Людские судьбы – груз солидный,
Да и ответственный притом.
Все пассажиры словно книги,
А поезд, как большой стеллаж,
На полках вечные интриги:
Обман, романтика, кураж,
Дешёвый флирт, интим, кокетство
И бутерброды под коньяк,
Капризно – плачущее детство,
Азартно – карточный «дурак».
Без интереса взгляд в окошко,
Коллаж меняющихся лиц,
Горячий чай с казённой ложкой,
Традиционный треск яиц.

Мужик небритый в белой майке
Всё бегал в тамбур покурить,
Просил соседа: «Наливай ка,
Не знаю, как и дальше жить».
Сосед охотно пенил пиво,
Где надо крыл и матерком
И слушал в сотый раз учтиво
Рассказ банальнейший о том,
Как муж вернулся раньше срока,
А дома ужин при свечах,
И уроженец стран востока
С недоумением в глазах.
Супруга в крик, закрылась в ванной,
А чужеземец не поймёт – 
Откуда этот русский Ваня
И почему домкрат берёт.
Жену не тронул, кинул вещи,
Взял документы, бросил вскользь:
«Не тем, голубка, местом блещешь,
Пора пожить немного врозь».
Обида, злость вели к вокзалу,
Подальше, прочь от этих мест.
Куда податься для начала?
Работа, дом – один, как перст.
И повезло старушке маме
В далёком северном селе,
Вот так о ней и вспомнил Ваня
За рюмкой водки на столе,
И занял место книгой – драмой
На вдаль бегущем стеллаже,
Спустя полжизни, ехав к маме
С одной лишь болью в багаже.

Седая женщина напротив
Дитя держала  на руках,
Шептала ласково: «Мой котик»,
С бездонной горечью в глазах.
Парнишке было лет так восемь,
Но не умел малец ходить.
Отец, понятно, сразу бросил,
А мать любила покутить.
И мамке был не нужен Федька
С пытливым взглядом и умом,
Хотя он плакал очень редко,
Глотая слёзы детским ртом.
Но став с рождения обузой,
Он был заранее обречён,
И мать избавилась от груза, 
Как вещь, продав его причём.
Такой он нынче век безумный,
Когда все ценности давно
Мы измерять решили в суммах
Обычных банковских банкнот.
Но среди серой стадной массы,
С доисторических времён,
Есть люди милосердной расы,
Чей лик любовью озарён.
И к одинокой бабе Оле,
Той, что везла его сейчас,
Пацан попал по божьей воле,
Давно истратив слёз запас.
И таял лёд в сердечке малом,
Улыбка трогала уста…
Пролог закончился на шпалах,
Писалась с чистого листа
Глава из повести житейской,
Где вся сюжетная канва
Сводилась к истине библейской – 
Люби других, как сам себя.

Герои двух соседних полок,
Обнявшись нежно у окна,
Наивно думали, что долог
Этап влюблённости. Она
Дышать робела слишком часто,
А он восторженно твердил,
Что наконец-то птицу счастья
Свою заветную добыл.
И в пятки ухнуло сердечко,
В глазах испуг, восторг, вопрос,
Когда волшебное колечко
Он с замираньем преподнёс.
И к поражению готовый,
Сказал ей: «Я не тороплю»,
Услышал весь вагон три слова,
Ответных: «Я тебя люблю!»
Чужие люди улыбались,
Мужик небритый лишь вздыхал,
Пока герои целовались,
А Федька тихо, мирно спал.
И жанр любовного романа
Его совсем не волновал,
Что это выйдет мелодрама
Никто тогда ещё не знал.
Но в этом мире всё дуально,
Как день и ночь, добро и зло,
И воплотить мечту в реальность
Лишь единицам повезло.

Мы, превращаясь в мемуары,
Собрав событья день за днём,
Пылимся иль брошюрой старой, 
Или бестселлером живём.
[IMG]http://*********org/5540871m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

КУЛЬТУРОЧКА (28.06.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*ВОТ он, НАШ ДУБ*

----------

Леди N (08.04.2020), Людмила Ивушка (10.09.2019)

----------


## Ivica

Ну вот, мы и отгуляли в Крыму наш первый день России. А начиналось всё ещё за неделю с ежегодного фестиваля "Великое русское слово", и закрытие его попало как раз на 12-е число. Сами мы выступали в районе, где братский башкирский народ помогал нам в проведении праздника. Все ощущуния и эмоции непередаваемы. Потом, в тишине, захотелось просто сказать:
Моя Россия.
Как под небушком ласково синим,
Распростёрла свои крыла,
Непонятная миру Россия,
И хранимая Богом земля.
Я люблю её ту, изначальную,
Босоногой девчушкой в венке,
Я спою про неё величальную,
Я признаюсь ей в каждой строке.
Я люблю её в платье берёзовом,
Хоровод белоствольных сестриц,
Нашу зимушку с чудо-морозами,
Макияж от замёрзших ресниц.
Я люблю кукованье кукушки
В непролазной лесистой глуши,
Мне кикиморы даже подружки,
Я открыла их струны души.
Я люблю, когда шапкой в лукошке
Возвышается горка груздей,
Когда тает во рту морошка,
А тепло у костра –  от друзей.
Я люблю её чистые зореньки,
Этот дивный оранжевый миг,
Будто матушка в родах в горенке,
Слышит первый младенца крик.
Я люблю полноводные, быстрые
И могучие реки Руси,
И озёра притихшие, чистые,
И рассветное пенье косы.
Я люблю в громыхающих тучах
Огнестрелы Перуна искать,
И под ливнем могу самый лучший 
Танец жизни своей станцевать.
Я люблю из ковша Медведицы
Млечный путь хоть чуть-чуть пригубить,
Нет, Вселенная не рассердиться,
Она тоже умеет любить.
Зорко смотрит она за Россиюшкой,
Видит боль вековую её,
Сколько отнято праведной силушки,
И как губит державу жульё.
Как с колен поднимается медленно,
Возрождая величье своё,
Как сознанье, пусть молодо-зелено,
Просыпается в недрах её.
Я люблю с недостатками, с бедами,
Мою милую, славную Русь,
Мы запомнимся миру победами,
Я же просто Россией горжусь.
[IMG]http://*********org/5689639m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

КУЛЬТУРОЧКА (28.06.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020), Людмила Ивушка (10.09.2019), Пижма (20.09.2017), Скибыч (05.02.2018)

----------


## Ivica

Как там у классика? "Лето красное пропела, оглянуться не успела"...Столько всего выдалось! Но хочется о вчерашнем, по горячим следам сначала. У нас в посёлке открылся заново давно разрушенный музей боевой славы. Восстанавливали на деньги односельчан и добровольные взносы предпринимателей. Весь ремонт и всё оформелнеие, включая передачу экспонатов из личной коллекции, делала обычная семья в своё свободное время. Вот такие люди живут у нас в посёлке!

Открытие музея боевой славы.
Сменился век, тысячелетие, эпоха,
Но памяти – быльём не зарасти.
И чьих-то судеб собранные крохи
Мы для потомков силимся спасти.
Война…герои…горечь и утраты,
Девчушки в гимнастёрках, пареньки…
Жизнь поколений, собранная в даты,
Вглядитесь в эти лица, земляки!
Прочтите строки жёлтого листочка,
Их перед боем вечером писал
Уставший командир любимой дочке,
Которую он больше не обнял.
Патроны, пули, старые гранаты,
Пробитый котелок и пистолет…
Оплачен кровью русского солдата
Мир на планете семь десятков лет.
И словно остров памяти священной 
Открыт музей и ждёт в своей тиши,
Чтоб каждый посетитель непременно 
Оставил здесь хоть часть своей души.
(11.09.14)
[IMG]http://*********org/5988078m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Леди N (08.04.2020), Людмила Ивушка (10.09.2019)

----------


## Ivica

Девочки, как-то грустненько, что никто, кроме меня в этой темке не выставляет своих работ. Ведь у каждого есть своя творческая изюминка. Поделитесь от чистого сердца своим талантом...
Я же, в череде быстроменяющихся событий, вообще вылетела на каком-то повороте не только из творческого процесса, но даже с работы. Думаю, что временно=)))Зато выдала дочку замуж и облётала Крымские просторы с приезжающими в отпуск разными подругами детства, чем и хочу поделиться.
Моей любимой дочке.

Белым-белым облаком пушистым
Танцевала доченька свой вальс,
Счастья свет из глаз её лучистых
Лишь бы через годы не погас.
Улетает дочка лебедицей,
Расправляя взрослые крыла,
Только не устану я молиться:
«Лишь бы ты счастливою была!»
И шампанским полнились бокалы,
И хрусталь звенел из тоста в тост.
Новая дорога вырастала,
Детства догорал последний мост.

И это утро, этот день и этот вечер
Мы вспоминаем, как ушедшее кино,
Зажжён очаг – две свадебный свечи,
И брошен якорь в гавани на дно.
[IMG]http://*********org/6142385m.jpg[/IMG]

Моим подругам.
«Пусть говорят, что дружбы женской не бывает, 
но мы-то знаем…»

На износе нынче дружба, на износе,
Может в чьих-то отношеньях тоже осень.
И желтеют фотографии, как листья,
Ни звонков вечерних больше нет, ни писем.
Холодок сентябрьский в душу проникает,
Словно дворник всё нещадно выметает.
Каждый варится в своём соку бурлящем,
Ну, а мне судьба дала настоящих
Четырёх таких подруг, что в разведку,
Уходя, кричали все: «Мы со Светкой!»
После школы чёрный хлеб ели с солью,
В девяностых кипяток пили голью.
И одёжки на детей – все по кругу,
На разборках мы горой друг за друга.
Полигамность  мужикам мы прощали,
И шампанским свой триумф запивали.
По морям и по горам тоже вместе,
Пусть не в ноты, но с душой пели песни.
На пути любой рубеж или веху
Мы встречали, не боясь звонким смехом.
Опускались у других руки,
Мы всё так же веселим – внуков.
Улыбаемся себе, людям,
Как дружили мы всегда, так и будем.
[IMG]http://*********org/6129073m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Леди N (08.04.2020), Людмила Ивушка (10.09.2019)

----------


## Geshka

> Позволь мне, мамочка, родиться,
> Не слушай мнения других.


Светлана, вы хоть фамилию напишите, чтобы мы знали - верные почитатели..... стихотворение прямо обо мне. 
Родила дочку - третью почти в 38 лет. Весь мир, казалось, был против.... У вас муж второй?   Да нет, тот же... Мальчика хотите? А зачем рожаешь? Сейчас уже нашей Машеньке почти 10 лет....

----------


## Ivica

[IMG]http://*********su/5441652m.jpg[/IMG]
Без вести пропавший.
(моему дяде Павлу Осиповичу Баданину, уроженцу д.Нигино, Никольского с/с, пропавшему без вести в 1942 г. при обороне Севастополя)

Сомнений нет – куда направить стопы, 
С кем вкус Победы нынче разделить.
Поеду в легендарный Севастополь,
У обелиска голову склонить.
Здесь без вести пропал Баданин Пашка,
Обычный краснофлотец рядовой…
Цвели в Крыму июньские ромашки,
И пенился озлобленный прибой.
Враг лютовал, уничтожая город,
Но русский дух не падал, а крепчал.
Стонало обезумевшее море,
Бросаясь на израненный причал.

И видел Пашка в краткой передышке
Луга в разливах северных широт,
Как белыми ночами он мальчишкой
Поймать пытался солнышка восход. 
Всплывал из детства запах русской печки,
Ржаной краюхи тонкий аромат,
И вкус воды из деревенской речки, 
И дух грибной от жареных маслят.

Он был обязан всё вернуть обратно,
Очистить Русь от вражеской чумы, 
Чтоб снова при малиновом закате
Услышать миг звенящей  тишины.
Он без вести пропал, как тысячи в тельняшках,
За город русской славы боевой.
Поеду в Севастополь к дяде Паше,
Всем морякам отдам поклон земной.
[IMG]http://*********su/5443700m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Леди N (08.04.2020), Пяточкина (20.02.2019)

----------


## Ivica

_
Запах сцены, тяжелых кулис,
В ожиданье притихшие кресла…
Я люблю тебя, бурная жизнь,
И не мыслю без танцев и песен,
Без спектаклей щемящих, на «Бис»,
Без волнующей, плачущей скрипки,
Я люблю тебя, бурная жизнь,
За восторги детей и улыбки.
Снявши грима остатки с лица,
Как всегда – ощущенье полёта.
Чьи-то души согреты, сердца,
Я люблю тебя, жизнь в культработе!
(25 марта 2015)
[img]http://*********org/7039935m.jpg[/img]

_

----------

VanDerMade (10.01.2016), КУЛЬТУРОЧКА (28.06.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020), Людмила Ивушка (10.09.2019), ната58 (28.01.2018), Наташкин (29.01.2016), Пяточкина (20.02.2019)

----------


## Ivica

Улыбка ветра

Рожь кокетливо кололась, оказавшись нашим ложем,
Солнце плавилось в зените, источая сладкий жар,
Два кузнечика со старта – васильковых цветоножек,
Грациозно ускакали, чем напомнили гусар.
Муравьи, как новгородцы, собрались вокруг на вече,
Щекотали наши спины – только кто их замечал?
Мать-земля благословляла, когда мы шептали: «Вечно…»,
Только ветер улыбался: цену клятвам ветер знал.
[img]http://*********ru/7851973m.jpg[/img]

Розовый пепел по небу разбросан,
Это земля затевала стряпню –
Тесто месила на шёлковых росах,
Солнечной сдобы добавила дню.
Лучик морковный до блеска помазал
В лёгком румянце озёрную гладь,
Высветил клад – луговые алмазы,
В косы берёз бросил жёлтую прядь.
Словно из печки коржом загорелым
На полотно бирюзового льна
Солнце вкатилось, и всё порыжело,
Даже следы убегавшего сна.
[img]http://*********ru/7815109m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irenka-da (27.01.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020), Пяточкина (20.02.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, спасибо  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ivica

Лирическая среда

– Слышишь, среда уже на подходе,
Может, пойдём встречать?
Пару возьмём с собой бутербродов,
В термос заварим чай.
Сунем кота себе подмышку,
Зонтик и старый плед,
Сядем втроём на нашу крышу,
И подождём рассвет.

В окнах домов Шекспира страсти,
И суета сует.
А на подходе среда и счастье –
Очередной рассвет.
[img]http://*********ru/7879366m.jpg[/img]


Короб счастья

Колесом катилось солнце, да по летнему угору,
Брызги огненные счастьем рассыпались на ветру,
Я сейчас насобираю золотинок целый короб
И до искорки последней всю полянку приберу.
Прибегу к тебе румяной, с растрепавшейся косицей,
На подоле сарафана, как горохи, репяхи,
В нашей сказочной сторожке невозможное случится –
Короб солнечного счастья без ненужной шелухи!
Пятки бОсые мелькали по тропинке быстро-быстро,
…Не успела, задержалась, видно, ноша тяжела.
Как же я не догадалась, что одной хватило б искры!
Я тебе письмом отправлю эту крохотку тепла.
[img]http://*********ru/7869126m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irenka-da (27.01.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020), Наташкин (14.02.2016)

----------


## pavluk

Случайно набрела на эту тему и зачиталась в изумлении!!! Света, твои стихи пробуждают все самое светлое. Заставляют плакать и радоваться. Это возможно только тогда, когда их создатель очень искренний и светлый человек!!!! Дай Бог тебе здоровья и вдохновения на долгие года и огромное спасибо за твое творчество!!!!

----------

Ivica (14.02.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020)

----------


## Ivica

> Дай Бог тебе здоровья и вдохновения на долгие года и огромное спасибо за твое творчество!!!!


Спасибо большое за тёплый отзыв! 
Летние стихи. Немного о письмах...о наших, настоящих, от руки...
История детства.

В старинном, обитом в диване
История детства хранится –
Холщовый мешочек желаний,
Надежд и любви инвестиций.
И как меня только хватало?
Откуда общения жажда?
Писала, писала, писала,
Делилась улыбкою с каждым.
Одесса, Иваново, Грозный.
И Дрезден, и Вроцлав, и Плевен…
Когда хороводили звезды,
Сливалась душой со Вселенной.
И черпала радость ковшами,
Делила её по конвертам,
Потом разбавляла мечтами,
Себя ощущая экспертом.
И вместе с луною-подружкой
Писали призывы-агитки,
Скучающим слали частушки,
Стихи и смешные открытки.
Взамен почтальон изумлённый
Ответные письма охапкой
Засовывал в ящик зелёный,
И, всё понимающий папка,
Не вафли с печеньем «от зайца»,
Конверты мне нёс из киоска,
Смеялся: «Ты только китайцам
Ещё не хвалила берёзки!»

Далёкие, близкие строчки…
Богаче не знаю наследства,
Чем в старом холщовом мешочке
История лучшего детства.  
[img]http://*********su/6357076m.jpg[/img]

А это давняя история юности...
[img]http://*********su/6421591m.jpg[/img]
Цветочный роман из конверта.

-1-
Конверт издавал мелодичную песнь,
Как будто бы сотни звоночков
Спешили скорее счастливую весть
Доставить во все уголочки.
Виновник трезвона в тетрадном листке
Укрылся в бумажный чехольчик,
И в каждой неровно-бегущей строке
Мне пел о любви колокольчик.
-2-
Второе признанье топило волной,
Бескрайностью синих просторов,
Горяч, необуздан был пенный прибой,
В неистовой пляске танцора.
С конверта подуло морским ветерком,
И запах ударил солёный,
Бездонная синь лишь одним васильком
Романс донесла о влюблённых.
-3-
Письмо было тёплым, как русская печь,
И мне показалось – в веснушках.
Неважно о чём там сегодня речь,
В нём солнца кусочек с опушки.
И жёлтая пуговка запах хранит
Нектара медового, леса.
В ладонях погасшее солнышко спит
До зорьки – ромашка-принцесса.
-4-
В четвертом конверте плескался туман,
Разлитый в лугах на рассвете,
Я видела дымки седой океан,
Слегка придремавшее лето.
И слышала тихое ржанье коней,
Посланье шмеля: «…Скучаю»,
Пахнуло былой сумасшедшинкой дней,
И выпал цветок иван-чая.
-5-
А в пятом письме голубел небосвод,
Меня обнимал облаками,
Минул мандариновый утром восход,
Заря, потрясая шелками,
Жар-птицей вспорхнула, крылом ослепив,
Умчалась гулять баламутка,
Оставив мне нежности, ласки прилив
В обычном цветке незабудки,
-6-
Потом восхитительный прибыл десерт,
С дурманящим запахом лета,
Дразнил, улыбаясь, почтовый конверт,
Как будто в обертке конфета.
Внутри не повидло, не терпкий ликёр,
А прятался сладкой уликой,
Полянки покинувший чудо-ковёр,
Душистый цветок земляники.
-7-
Седьмое письмо не застало меня –
Закончился дачный период.
«Цветочный роман» под подушкой храня,
Всю осень жила в эйфории.
Конверт в старом ящике вскоре намок,
Следа не оставив в помине,
Исчез, развалился в положенный срок,
А с ним ветка горькой полыни. 
[img]http://*********su/6373463m.png[/img]

----------

Irenka-da (27.01.2016), КУЛЬТУРОЧКА (28.06.2016), Леди N (08.04.2020), Наташкин (14.02.2016), Рамоновна (24.05.2021), Тёка (12.04.2016)

----------


## вокся

Света... Мне так грустно теперь, что хочется петь!!!)
Спасибо... Такие теплые стихи... Ты, Света... Ух!... Эмоция зашкаливает!.... :Viannen 47:

----------


## Тёка

> счастьем делиться, тихо так, поэтически, как с природой...


Свет,спасибо,что делишься... :flower: Пиши...

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...
> Как под небушком ласково синим,
> Распростёрла свои крыла,
> Непонятная миру Россия,
> И хранимая Богом земля.
> ...
> Я люблю в громыхающих тучах
> Огнестрелы Перуна искать,
> И под ливнем могу самый лучший 
> ...


Светлана! Меня настолько тронуло стихотворение "Моя Россия", что я прослезилась. БлагоДарю! 
Правда, я бы на Вселенной (без последних трёх четверостиший) и закончила. Хотя про боль и беды для крымского мероприятия было актуально, наверное.




> Девочки, как-то грустненько, что никто, кроме меня в этой темке не выставляет своих работ. Ведь у каждого есть своя творческая изюминка....]


Света, я сто лет стихов не писала, а рифмоплётством занимаюсь постоянно -  переделки, поздравлялки, для афиш зазывалки и т.п.... 
Мой изюм совсем другого сорта))). Вот, например, планшет ведущего задекорировала - был "Эйвоновский", стал праздничный. 
[img]http://*********ru/8322208.jpg[/img]

----------

Ivica (06.02.2016)

----------


## VanDerMade

К празднику КУДЕСЫ (28 января - День угощения Домового) смастерила вот такого Доможила.
[img]http://*********net/7622449.jpg[/img]

----------

Ivica (06.02.2016), Рамоновна (29.01.2016)

----------


## Пяточкина

*Ivica*,  спасибо огромное за Ваше творчество! Пожалуйста, не останавливайтесь. С Вашего позволения, утащу в закрома пару творений!

----------

